# *further update*



## Maplewood Stud

can anyone help?

have a mouse that i think looks poorly, but im not sure if she is.

shes just very quiet and was sleeping by herself - i took her out and put her in her own tub incase she was poorly and as she was getting fed up with the other girls checking on her.

shes eating and drinking fine + shes pooing etc fine and comes to live more when you pick her up.

but she is sleeping a lot and looks rather dozy all the time?

what could be wrong? x


----------



## NaomiR

I find that in my big doe groups there's always one (often 2 or 3) who are quieter than the rest and don't enjoy running round like a lunatic all the time, but they "stick out" because they appear different to the others when in fact they're quite more sedated and subdued.

It also could be she didn't handle the move aswell as the others and is taking her time to settle in, I think you're doing the right thing keeping her by herself for a bit and giving her extra tlc but don't keep her on her own too long or she might not want to mix in with your doe group again 

Unless she's showing obvious signs of illness like sneezing, coughing, rattling chest (put her to your ear) or her coat looks "manky" like untidy, then I shouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Maplewood Stud

just checked on the doe again and her breathing is now very fast. 
everything else is ok as far as i can see, shes eating drinking fine.

should i try and get her into the vet this afternoon?

please help  x


http://s413.photobucket.com/albums/pp22 ... RLYDOE.flv


----------



## SarahY

That looks like a rather poorly girl to me, you should probably get her to the vets asap. Hope she feels better soon!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait

I agree with Sarah, that doesn't look good at all.


----------



## Maplewood Stud

hey again just to fill u in i went to the vets - the vet looked her over and weighed her. she listenened to her chest and couldnt hear any rattling etc she then pinched the scruff of her neck and the skin stayed in a pinched position, the vet said she thinks shes dehydrated , the vet has given me a pot to get a wee sample and has given me x2 1ml syringes to get some water into her.what do u guys reckon x


----------



## sommy

Oh no, at least she can get back on track!


----------



## Cait

Yeah good luck with a urine sample from a mouse :roll: I think if she's dehydrated the best thing to give her is Dioralyte for children, I've used it with mice before and it works wonders. However if you give her that and of course water and she still hasn't perked up in a few hours then there's something else going on.


----------



## NaomiR

Well I'm as puzzled as you and the vets I just can't imagine what it could be and only hope it IS dehydration because that's easily remedied - how is she now and have you managed to get any fluid into her??


----------



## SarahC

How completly ridiculous of the vet to ask for a urine sample.Caits suggestion of dirolyte is good,lectade is the animal equivalent and available from online pet pharmacies although there obviously is no time for that now.


----------



## sommy

oh yeah! how will you get the sample?


----------



## Maplewood Stud

ive managed to get a bit of wee into the pot but not enough , the vet was such a cow too! cait ive brought some dioralyte from tescos in blackcurrant sachet form, it says mix a sachet in 200ml of water, adults 1 or 2 sachets after loose motion, children 1 sachet and infants 1 and a half times the normal 24hour feed volume x


----------



## Cait

That sounds like the same one I have used, it does work and they don't seem to mind the taste.


----------



## Maplewood Stud

good how much should i give her, how should i mix it x


----------



## Cait

I just mixed as the packet directed for babies and filled their water bottle with it and let them drink at will. You could offer your mouse some from the syringe if you like, but she may take it better from a source she is used to drinking from. Also if you leave the water bottle with the solution in the cage overnight it would be a good idea to also add one with just plain water in.


----------



## Maplewood Stud

ive done it, i mixed up 1 sachet into 200ml of water, ive filled up her warerbottle with it and have managed to get 0.3ml into her using the syringe. i f this stuff doesnt work or it turns out to be something else what can i do. ive managed to get some wee so should i still keep collecting it and give it to the vet on tues x


----------



## Cait

Tuesday will be too late for the mouse if it is anything serious as they go downhill very quickly. If it is something else we'd need to know what in order to advise on what to do. For now just keep your eye on her and see how the rehydration does for her.


----------



## Maplewood Stud

she looks better in herself now, we had her out for a bit after giving her some of that stuff and she was running around like a loony checking everything out on the sofa and she cuddled up to dad in his pocket for a few mins too 
her breathing is still a bit fast but i think its looking better (not sure if it is or if its just me wishful thinking - but can only hope cant i)
as for eating - ive just put her back in her tub, she had a bit of food in her bowl so thought id leave it and fill it up in the morning, went and sat down and watched her and the greedy cat ate the lot, i had to fill her bowl up again, shes eating like shes scared someones gonna take it away from her. 
its crazy!!! x


----------



## Maplewood Stud

just to update u, i think maisie is a little better today, her breathing i still fast but its better. 
she has been drinking lots of the dirolyte mix i made her, has had around 3 syringe fulls since about half 10ish last night and is taking it well, her skin doesnt stay pinched it goes straight back down - im just wondering though (this may sound stupid) but she doesnt appear to be drinking from her waterbottle, not at all! im thinking she may not know what it is or how to use it, i know mice can smell water but she doesnt look as though she knows what it is, so ive out a tiny bit in a bowl and showed her it, and she licked a little bit. so i dunno?

also, in case its not just the dehydration thing ive been on http://www.vet-medic.com/ and described everything to them and they can prescribe antibiotics or whatever needed.
i know its not the best solution but that vet yesterday was a waste of space.

i was thinking about it last night, you know she told me to get a wee sample, if the mouse was as dehydrated as she insisted, maisie wouldnt be weeing anyway?

:?:

what do you reckon? x


----------



## SarahC

as I said before I think the vet is completly ridiculous.Vet medic will only prescribe antibiotics with a valid prescription from your vet.Catch 22,although the vet by law has to supply one you still have to have the initial consultation.Good for long time illness needing repeat prescriptions but can be a bit of a thorny subject asking for one from your vet.


----------



## Maplewood Stud

i dunno then - ive looked up buying some baytril but can only find tablets.
and tetacycline im looking at now - should i try get some of that.


----------



## NaomiR

pm me your address I can post you some Baytril, you need 0.2mls for 10 days.......

only problem is Bank Holiday tomorrow but I can get it in the post first thing Tuesday so you'll have it by Wednesday morning


----------



## Maplewood Stud

naomi i love you!!! x


----------



## SarahC

Heres a tip for you.Next time you go with a sick mouse tell them that you want to give it a course of antibiotics as a precaution,they never mind since they are clueless when it comes to mice.Then tell them you have 50 mice and you want to treat them all so could you order a full bottle.They are quite happy to do this since they have fulfilled their lawful duty of examining one of the animals.You will then have antibiotics to use next time somebody falls ill without the cost of a consultation.


----------



## Maplewood Stud

i did tell her i thought she needed antibiotics and she just laughed it off, honestly that vet was a right cow!
by the time i left shed made me feel like im not capable of looking after the mice - she was really horrible.
when she mentioned the wee sample i said "how much do u need" as in implying i wouldnt be able to get a lot,
and her reply was well its only a bloody mouse isnt it in a really nasty way!!!

i think on tuesday i will ring round all vets in west sussex and ask if theres anyone who knows anything about rodents so i dont have anything like that happen again. x


----------



## SarahC

it is difficult with the vets at times,they have cost me and my animals dearly in the past both financially and distress caused by mis diagnosis.I have stuck with my vet despite a few run ins though and over the years a mutual respect does grow.I had the awful task of disagreeing with their diagnosis of my dog and printed off notes from the internet on what I thought was wrong.Truly awful but I was right.No refund though,cost me £750 for that wrong diagnosis :shock: I still haven't had the guts to ask for a prescription yet so that I can buy drugs from places such as vet medic.Good luck with your mouse.


----------



## Maplewood Stud

thanks, i hope shes ok too 
naomi is kindly lending me some baytril so ill get that into her as soon as that comes and hopefully thatll sort her out x
the vet wasnt that expensive really - i think the consultation was £7 something and i think any medicine given on prescription was a further £7 but really she didnt do much.

like i said before ill ring round vets on tuesday but really i think u guys give better advice and would trust u lot over any vet x


----------



## yyoung

I haven't used them yet but this company claim to give drugs without prescription....www.edrugnet.co.uk Not that I am advocating ordering drugs from the net without knowing what you are doing but from my point of view a bottle of Septrin is invaluable to have on standby. And I do what Sarah suggests ..... I go with one and tell them I have 50 (must be the number eh?) and last time he gave....sorry he SOLD me a bottle of Septrin. It cost me nearly £60 but I have a full 100ml bottle. It's rapidly going down though as I have had 2 very sick guinea pigs and they've been getting .5ml twice a day for three weeks. Still had plenty to give to my sick though.


----------



## Maplewood Stud

luckily naomi is the nicest person in the world and gave me some of her baytril, *gives her a big kiss* maisie has been on it for a few days now and is getting better but i dunno if it will "cure" her as she was very poorly girlie.
having said that ive rung round the local vets and horrah ive found 1 thats seen mice before and knew all about giving baytril and said if any of them were poorly again (with a resp inf or neaumonia - excuse the spelling) she said shed get them on baytril instantly and also give a antiinflammatory antibiotic used for dogs to be given to the mouse in 1/4 of a cube of jelly to bring the swelling down cant remeber the name now began with m - marbocol or something like that :? 
and although thats reassuring id still like to get some setrin or tetracycline as a back up in case i cant get to the vet  x


----------



## SarahC

good for you.Metacam,anti inflammatory for dogs,magic stuff,almost tempted to have a shot myself


----------



## Maplewood Stud

thats the one, knew it was an m!  x


----------



## Maplewood Stud

that website does baytril, would this be the right 1.

Baytril Oral Solution (generic) Proguard Enrofloxacin 1 % various 100 cc x 1 bottle (GBP 21.00) (USD 31.08)

as is this good for that money - i was expecting £80 x

and also found this

Terraline (brand) Oxytetracycline 20% Ceva Animal Health 100 ml x 1 bottle (GBP 25.00) (USD 37.00)


----------



## Cait

I don't know about good value but make sure you buy the right strength or you will have to dilute it or risk losing the mice to overdose!


----------



## NaomiR

metacam yes why not I frequently do :lol:


----------



## NaomiR

Post a link to where you've seen it Leigh so someone can check it out for ya


----------



## Maplewood Stud

yyoung said:


> I haven't used them yet but this company claim to give drugs without prescription....www.edrugnet.co.uk Not that I am advocating ordering drugs from the net without knowing what you are doing but from my point of view a bottle of Septrin is invaluable to have on standby. And I do what Sarah suggests ..... I go with one and tell them I have 50 (must be the number eh?) and last time he gave....sorry he SOLD me a bottle of Septrin. It cost me nearly £60 but I have a full 100ml bottle. It's rapidly going down though as I have had 2 very sick guinea pigs and they've been getting .5ml twice a day for three weeks. Still had plenty to give to my sick though.


this one yyoung suggested  x


----------

